# New Team for 2010



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I am on a new Team for 2010...Randy Miller Racing. :rockn: I am very excited about racing for Randy on the East Coast.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats man I would love to get into racing :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> Congrats man I would love to get into racing :rockn:


 
Thanks....

You can....just go to one and sign up....:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats! Should be great fun.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya anymore its hard for me to find time to go riding much less travel somewhere and race Lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Well....If I make a race close to you I will let you know.


----------



## onebadbruin (Nov 20, 2009)

congrats boot


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

onebadbruin said:


> congrats boot


Thanks Buddy...


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

send me some you never know i might get a wild hair and show up


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

congrats, sounds like fun


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I am thinking VERY hard of going to the Single Cylinder class or Lite Class only in 2010...reason being is its too dang expensive to compete in the V-Twin Class. I really like the single cylinder class.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats boot. i would love to make it to a race. I hope to make it to one with Donna and Brandon this coming year.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats Boot, holla if you are down my way I would like to try a race since I'm kind of setting up for it.

What's the bike to get for the single cylinder class?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> Congrats Boot, holla if you are down my way I would like to try a race since I'm kind of setting up for it.
> 
> What's the bike to get for the single cylinder class?


Welll besides Adam Ladners Grizzly....the Suzuki King Quad did the best.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

get urself back into the chat


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow..... So I guess he left HL? Interesting....

Congrats!! Good luck! Make sure you drop our name around haha!

:rockn:


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

He hasn't raced for hl for a while.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> Wow..... So I guess he left HL? Interesting....
> 
> Congrats!! Good luck! Make sure you drop our name around haha!
> 
> ...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. See, I've been out of the loop for longer than I thought. But my life is so much less stressfull! :rockn: lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Randy don't post on the forums much at all....don't have time. He has his own shop now....R&R Performance ATV. He makes some nice teryx 2 inch lifts...


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

you gonna make any of the races over my way?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

supermanjrp said:


> you gonna make any of the races over my way?


Probably not to be honest...I am going to race the ECMR and probably atleast 3 CMR's and what ever else is over my way


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

well im gonna try to make it over your way a few times this year to race in the ecmr. was looking at the cmr schedule and looks like im at work for all there events they have posted so far.


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats. R&R Perfomance does make some nice lifts, and snorkles. Randy's shop is 3 miles from my house. He did the snorkles on my Renegade.


----------



## Deep Ellum (Dec 6, 2009)

I think my son would like to race. How do we find out about upcoming races? Thanks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Mud Duck said:


> Congrats. R&R Perfomance does make some nice lifts, and snorkles. Randy's shop is 3 miles from my house. He did the snorkles on my Renegade.


Yes...Randy is a great guy. I first met him last year at my first race. 



Deep Ellum said:


> I think my son would like to race. How do we find out about upcoming races? Thanks


You can check High Lifter forum, CMR forum. where do you live?? I have this forum right here...its not busy but I use it put all the info in one place. I make a calendar with all the races on it. Here is the link. As soon as 2010 schedule's hit I will have them all up as well.

http://deepanddirtyracing.forumj.net/index.htm

High LIfter is doing a series close to your area. Also R&R Perfomance ATV is in Kaufman,TX. If you need anything to get you going..


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

u wont be the only one on a new team this year.


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

Deep Ellum, drop me a P.M., I work in Deep Ellum.

I will be racing all of the High Lifter Pro series Racing events.

It sounds like the first race will be at the HL park on Febuary 20th.


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

Just registered on your site Bootlegger.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Mud Duck said:


> Just registered on your site Bootlegger.


cool...I wish it was busy.....but I made it mainly for myself just to keep up with everything in one place...lol


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

Yea, it's the calendar that I realy like.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Mud Duck said:


> Yea, it's the calendar that I realy like.



Thanks Mud Duck....as soon as I have time to sit down with it....I will have all the races I can find on it for 2010. I will add all the HLPSR, CMR, ECMR...then all others that I find. I should have it up to date this weekend for 2010.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

happy to say i will be racing for team cumberland mudders in 2010.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats Josh....I am sure you all will do great in 2010. You all have a bigger team now as well. See ya in the pits...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> Thanks Mud Duck....as soon as I have time to sit down with it....I will have all the races I can find on it for 2010. I will add all the HLPSR, CMR, ECMR...then all others that I find. I should have it up to date this weekend for 2010.


feel free to add those to our calender as well if you wish. :bigok:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> feel free to add those to our calender as well if you wish. :bigok:


As soon as I get some more time I will add them here as well.


----------

